# Anand Karaj



## warriors_of_truth (Jun 8, 2005)

Dear Sangat

Could anyone who has the translation of what the Anand Karaj actually means translated in English could you please post it, what does each circle of the guruji represent?


----------



## Arvind (Jun 8, 2005)

Ref: http://www.singh.dotnetpanel.com/csk/SikhAwareness/92.aspx

*The Four Laava (Marriage Hymns)*
Four hymns (called laavan) from the Guru Granth Sahib Ji are read to solemnise the Anand Kaaraj (Sikh marriage). These hymns are enshrined in the Guru Granth Sahib at pages 773-74. In these hymns, Guru Raam Daas Ji, the fourth Sikh Guru has written about the marriage of the individual Aatma (soul) with Parmaatma (the Eternal Soul). These four hymns mention four stages in the progression of love between spouses and also of human souls towards union with the Supreme Soul. Marriage is a spiritual journey of one soul in two bodies, which needs love, mutual respect, mutual trust, mutual adjustment and commitment to attain unity with the Almighty Lord. The essence of the Laavan may be summed in the following word:


Ø Contemplation of God’s Name
Ø Fear of the Immaculate God
Ø Bairaag and longing of Divine Love
Ø Harmony and attainment of God



Guru Raam Daas Ji mentions that the married life should be moulded to the spiritual and ideal teachings contained in these hymns.


During the marriage ceremony, the Granthi recites the first Laav. 
Musicians then sing the same verse, while the bride and the groom walk clockwise around the Guru Granth Sahib Ji. When the musicians finish singing the verse, the bride and the groom bow and sit down. This protocol is repeated for the four wedding verses.





*A gist of the teachings of the Laavan, the Sikh marriage vows*​ 


*The First Laav*
In the first round (Laav), the Lord expresses the daily duties and adjustments in wedded life, which will bring change in the lives of two individuals. Guru Raam Daas Ji says that the Lord has ordained to perform marital duties and social responsibilities devotedly while living as a householder in society. The person must have love and reverence for the Almighty Lord and always recite His Name in the performance of worldly duties. He ought to follow the path of righteousness and meditate on the true and perfect Guru that would eliminate all the sins and misdeeds. Bliss is obtained through good fortune. Nanak proclaims that by the first round, the initial marriage ceremony has begun.




*The Second Laav*
Second Laav emphasises that as a true partner, the couple must be ready to understand and appreciate each other. Guru Raam Daas Ji lays emphasis on holy fear, selfless love and eradication of ego.



“Without fear, the love of God is not kindled, nor does heart become pure.” 
(Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, p. 472)

Where there is immaculate fear, there is true love.



The respectful fear and devotion of the Fearless and All-powerful Lord can purify the mind and remove all the illnesses. A person becomes like Him. The holy fear of the Immaculate Lord and the singing of His Name, will also make the person fearless. It will remove the filth of ego and pride. By praising His Greatness, the presence of All-pervading God can be experienced.




*The Third Laav*
The third Laav directs that life means togetherness and no separation. Guru Raam Daas Ji signifies about detachment from worldly desires and attractions. This is a stage of spiritual advancement, where the Divine love gets priority over worldly love. When the person detaches or restraints himself from worldly relationships and attachments, there emerges a feeling of Bairaag (longing of Divine love) for attainment of God in mind. Therefore, awaken the love for God and yearn to contemplate on His Name.




*The Fourth Laav*
The fourth Laav is about love, trust, respect and care for each other. It is a stage of equipoise, where there is complete oneness with God, no pangs of separation, no fear and no mistrust. This stage of perfect balance and eternal bliss is attained through love, full devotion and detachment from worldly attractions. This is a stage of ‘Sehaj’, unity and harmony with God, which knows no mistrust and duality (there is no ‘me’ and ‘you’).



Thus man’s quest for realisation of God begins with the first Laav and concludes with the attainment of God in the fourth Laav.


----------

